# Scanner Not Working



## Big Davey (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a Dell All in One Scanner/fax/printer that will print but not scan.

Every time I try to scan it comes up with an error message saying "Scan Was Not Successful" and prompts me to disconnect and reconnect the power cable and the USB cable. I have done this with no joy. It also says to reboot computer which I have done but problem persists.

I have uninstalled the printer and reinstalled but this has not worked either.

Any suggestions would be most welcome.

Big Davey


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Davey said:


> I have a Dell All in One Scanner/fax/printer that will print but not scan.
> 
> Every time I try to scan it comes up with an error message saying "Scan Was Not Successful" and prompts me to disconnect and reconnect the power cable and the USB cable. I have done this with no joy. It also says to reboot computer which I have done but problem persists.
> 
> ...


Hello,

My name is Richard; I am part of Dell's Online Community Outreach group here in Round Rock, Texas. Please indicate the Dell printer model that you have and the Windows version on your computer. I would like to look for an update that may assist you.

Regards,
Richard B
Dell Online Community Outreach


----------



## Big Davey (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Richard

Thanks for your reply.

The printer is a Dell all in one 922 and my os is windows xp home 5.1.2600 service pack 2 build 2600.

Regards

Dave


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Davey said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hello again Dave!

You posted that you had uninstalled the printer and reinstalled it. However, I am unsure how you did that or the driver version. The latest driver for the printer can be found here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&ServiceTag=&SystemID=PRN_ALL_A922&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=.

I would request you unplug the printer from the system and reboot the computer. Keep the printer unplugged and go to Add/Remove programs. Locate the printer driver and uninstall it. Go ahead and reboot the computer again, remember don't plug the printer back in yet. When the system is back to the Desktop, begin to install the printer driver, only attach the printer if the installation process asks you to do so. When the install is complete, reboot the system one more time.

When the computer is back up, attach the printer to the system if the installation program did not ask you to. Hopefully the computer will detect the printer and function properly. Go ahead now and test the printer first, then try to scan.

Please report back with the results. Good luck!

Regards,
Richard B
Dell Online Community Outreach


----------



## Big Davey (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Richard

Thanks for your response and apologies for not replying sooner.

I followed your instructions exactly and scan will still not work.

Since then I have borrowed a friends HP all in one and that has the same problem so I do not think it is the printers or their drivers but something to do with the operating system.

Any thoughts?

Thanks for all your help so far.

Dave


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello,

It would be hard to say.

1. Have you been able to use a scanner in the past with this computer?

2. Is your Windows completely up to date?

3. When was the last time you reformat the hard and reinstalled Windows?

Reply back with my requested question and we will see where we can go from there.

Regards,
Richard B
Dell Online Community Outreach


----------



## Big Davey (Jun 28, 2007)

hi Richard

Thanks for sticking with me on this.

The answers to your questions are 

1. Yes scanner has worked previously
2. Yes Windows is completely up to date
3. Have never reinstalled windows.

The only thing that I can think of is that I have used some registry optimization software and I am wondering if this has removed something that prevents any scanner working.

Looking forward to hear your thoughts

Regards

Dave


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Davey said:


> hi Richard
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me on this.
> 
> ...


What is the registry optimization program that you were using?

Regards,
Richard B
Dell Online Community Outreach


----------



## Big Davey (Jun 28, 2007)

Ultimate Registry Cleaner and Registry Mechanic

Regards

Dave


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

I would have to say that if this was my personal computer, at this point I would reinstall Windows. Make sure you can back up your data, music picture, emails, etc. 

In the end it will be faster to reinstall Windows instead of spending days or even weeks trying to figure about what is causing the problem and then a couple more days trying to fix it.

Good luck!

Best regards,
Richard B
Dell Online Community Outreach


----------

